# Considering GIAC tune for 8V S3



## pbi76 (May 31, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'm considering an ECU and TCU tune and I need some inputs from you guys because I'm getting a bit confused with the modes of the car. 

How are the Drive Select modes affected by the ECU tune? I imagine that Dynamic/S will have maximum power but will Comfort/D get a proportionate gain or will it drive like stock. Regarding the TCU tune, will the higher clamping force and other changes be applied to both D and S?

Thanks.


----------



## 27turbocars (Jun 26, 2016)

^^ Why GIAC? an particular reason? like you like their price? or you read some review? When I contacted IAC a few months ago I would had to send my ECU to get the ECU ready on the bench for the tune at the time that was NOT appealing to me considering that with APR you didn't have to remove the ECU or with Unitronic you could do the tune via OBD 2 at your own lap top, same thin with eurodyne, etc.

Secondly, not many reviews on GIAC tunes so they are not that popular(it doesn't mean that the are bad). I used GIAC in the past on a MK5 GLI and I love their products, specially with the flash loader. Right now APR is where the money is at. Unitronic seems to have very good review and it is also an appealing product(OBD II).

I opted for APR because of the constant research and updates. These guys are always trying to improve their maps. Another thin for me was the APR network, they are everywhere. You don't need a network with Unitronic or Eurodyne because they are OBD2 user/owner friendly.

Too much to think. Just take a look of what people are running and draw your own conclusions: price, results, driveability, availability(network). If I didn't have APR I would have been with unitronic.


----------



## pbi76 (May 31, 2014)

I am from the Philippines and GIAC is the only option we have here. Unitronic was an option but they need my ECU revision and other data which I have no way of getting without going to Audi.



27turbocars said:


> ^^ Why GIAC? an particular reason? like you like their price? or you read some review? When I contacted IAC a few months ago I would had to send my ECU to get the ECU ready on the bench for the tune at the time that was NOT appealing to me considering that with APR you didn't have to remove the ECU or with Unitronic you could do the tune via OBD 2 at your own lap top, same thin with eurodyne, etc.
> 
> Secondly, not many reviews on GIAC tunes so they are not that popular(it doesn't mean that the are bad). I used GIAC in the past on a MK5 GLI and I love their products, specially with the flash loader. Right now APR is where the money is at. Unitronic seems to have very good review and it is also an appealing product(OBD II).
> 
> ...


----------



## 27turbocars (Jun 26, 2016)

pbi76 said:


> I am from the Philippines and GIAC is the only option we have here. Unitronic was an option but they need my ECU revision and other data which I have no way of getting without going to Audi.



I see. You will be much better off taking it to the dealer so that they can give you the revision. If I were you I would narrow it down to Unitronic and APR. Did you see if APR has stuff in the philippines?


----------



## pbi76 (May 31, 2014)

APR is not available here. I can get Unitronic shipped here but my concern is I will be doing it myself and should anything go wrong, I have no one except the dealer to turn to. There is one shop that I trust but they only carry GIAC.



27turbocars said:


> I see. You will be much better off taking it to the dealer so that they can give you the revision. If I were you I would narrow it down to Unitronic and APR. Did you see if APR has stuff in the philippines?


----------



## Diztek (May 27, 2004)

mabuhay!!! I have heard nothing but great reviews on giac. go for it!!!


----------



## MCsquared81 (Feb 27, 2004)

I've been extremely happy with my GIAC ECU and TCU tunes on the S3, you won't be disappointed even if you only plan on going Stage 1. There are two options with the TCU, Level 6 is more aggressive and holds gears longer in D and S, the DSG operates almost exactly how I would shift if it were a Standard transmission.

They still hold the Stage 2 1/4 mile record logged on the other S3 forum.

Obviously APR has the only production Stage 3 kit, but both CTS and Iroz are coming soon with UM tuning for now.

At the end of the day, if the shop you trust uses GIAC then I would suggest going with GIAC. Local support is more important to advertised power gains and marketing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbi76 (May 31, 2014)

Thanks for all the feedback, guys. Very encouraging.


----------



## mfractal (May 16, 2005)

+1 for GIAC. They make awesome tunes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbi76 (May 31, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Life has a way of getting in the way so I actually haven't touched he car at all. As an update, Unitronic is now available to me which is great since it's my preference due to being able to flash the ECU and TCU myself.

It turns out that my car has a detuned engine because of the hot climate in my country. Engine is rated at 282hp from the factory. I believe Audi does the same thing for the Australian and other similar markets. Anyway, I have a budget for modifications and I was initially thinking of going straight to stage 2 software plus the mandatory downpipe. Given the climate where I am at, it seems like it makes more sense to instead go for Stage 1+ software and upgrade the intercooler. The intercooler should at the very least allow the engine to perform optimally more often which might have more impact that the power bump from Stage 1+ to Stage 2, not to mention the higher probability of the motor pulling timing due to heat. What do you guys think?

Thanks.


----------



## jiannu (Jun 10, 2015)

pbi76 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Life has a way of getting in the way so I actually haven't touched he car at all. As an update, Unitronic is now available to me which is great since it's my preference due to being able to flash the ECU and TCU myself.
> 
> ...


That sounds like you have it all planned out... .I say go for it! I would wait for Unitronic as they have a sale on Intercoolers... I am running one and love it! once you have that then you should be fine with tune.


----------



## 27turbocars (Jun 26, 2016)

MCsquared81 said:


> I've been extremely happy with my GIAC ECU and TCU tunes on the S3, you won't be disappointed even if you only plan on going Stage 1. There are two options with the TCU, Level 6 is more aggressive and holds gears longer in D and S, the DSG operates almost exactly how I would shift if it were a Standard transmission.
> 
> They still hold the Stage 2 1/4 mile record logged on the other S3 forum.
> 
> ...


I am not aware of any world record of stage II made from GIAC products. Can you elaborate? do you have any links or any references?


----------



## DeadBoltPoison (Aug 30, 2014)

27turbocars said:


> I am not aware of any world record of stage II made from GIAC products. Can you elaborate? do you have any links or any references?


Maybe they're refering to this thread?

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/643252-Audi-A3-S3-8V-Official-Quarter-Mile-Thread


----------

